# TextArea - getText() ?



## batok (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

wer weiß wie ich von einer TextArea den Text einlesen kann? 

Gruß
Batok


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. April 2006)

Hallo!

Mit einer JTextArea geht das ganz einfach:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...e-jtextarea-einlesen.html?highlight=JtextArea
Mit einer AWT TextArea musst du das von Hand ueben entsprechende Aufrufe der append(String s) Methode machen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## flashray (28. April 2006)

Hallo Batok

schau auch mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/242140-textarea-schreiben-lesen.html

Vg Erdal


----------

